# the Audi is gone



## buddahvw (May 4, 2004)

traded on a new TDI Golf - time for downsize and savings.... picking it up tonight 

I loved the A6 - and will miss it 

in the next few days will throw up a few parts - EuroPlate Holder - bumper piece 
the dealer wanted to keep caractre rear and springs - but I have the OEM bits 

bye baby!


----------

